# Neutering Advice Please



## Jayne Turnbull (Sep 7, 2017)

Dear All.

Biscuit is now 6 months and we are discussing his "op". I just wondered if anyone out there could help me with the recovery period and how on earth you manage no jumping no running etc etc for 10 days??. I must say that this is not advice given to us by our vet at this stage only a result of my research.

Any and all advice would be very very welcome x


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Our female, Kira, had her operation on 9/12/2017. For her, we didn't notice any behaviour difference with her. She didn't mind wearing the cone. She was still happy and didn't seem to have any pain.

It' wasn't possible to avoid her running a bit, and she still tried to jump up onto the couch or to greet us. Unless you keep them leashed all the time there is no avoiding it. She would go chase the cat or suddenly start running in the backyard just for fun.

She's getting her stitches out today. Since saturday the 23rd we haven't had the cone on her. We watched for for 6 hours once we took it off and she didn't try to lick or chew them, so decided to leave it off. we were already past the earliest she could have had her stitches out anyway.

It can vary a lot animal to animal though, so try to follow the vets advice.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Out of interest, why are you doing it?


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Hi,
We have recently endured this experience with Oscar so I can say that keeping them calm and not jumping for 2 wks post op is tough!! Oscar was neutered at 8 months old and he coped brilliantly with everything. Even on the first night at home (same day as the op) he was happy and not in pain. I actually slept on the sofa next to his bed as I thought he may be disorientated or sick from the drugs but he was fine. He woke me up jumping on me in the middle of the night as he was bored after sleeping so much in the day!! 
We kept the cone on for the full 2 wks as it made him a bit calmer than without it, and we didn't want to risk having to start the healing process from scratch and the wound healed perfectly. We kept him on a lead in the garden and built in lots of short walks. We also bought a lot of new toys for him to chew etc and introduced a new one every few days to break the boredom a bit.
It was a long 2 wks but post op he seems a little bit calmer and when off lead he is less likely to run so far away from us. 
Good luck if you decide to go ahead.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Claire&Oscar said:


> Hi,
> We have recently endured this experience with Oscar so I can say that keeping them calm and not jumping for 2 wks post op is tough!! Oscar was neutered at 8 months old and he coped brilliantly with everything. Even on the first night at home (same day as the op) he was happy and not in pain. I actually slept on the sofa next to his bed as I thought he may be disorientated or sick from the drugs but he was fine. He woke me up jumping on me in the middle of the night as he was bored after sleeping so much in the day!!
> We kept the cone on for the full 2 wks as it made him a bit calmer than without it, and we didn't want to risk having to start the healing process from scratch and the wound healed perfectly. We kept him on a lead in the garden and built in lots of short walks. We also bought a lot of new toys for him to chew etc and introduced a new one every few days to break the boredom a bit.
> It was a long 2 wks but post op he seems a little bit calmer and when off lead he is less likely to run so far away from us.
> Good luck if you decide to go ahead.


Text book advice, my vet friend would give you an A++.


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Thank you! I find this forum so useful for helping me with loads of matters so it's nice to try and return the favour!!


----------

